# Umlaute in der Konsole

## oliver2104

Hallo,

boote als root zunächst in die Konsole und starte später bei Bedarf händisch einen WindowManager.

hab seit neuesten Umlaut-Probleme in der Konsole, unter X11 ist alles in Ordnung.

Kann auch in der Konsole problemlos Umlaute eintippen.

Was nicht funktioniert ist die Text Ausgabe !

Verwende gerne die Programme: nano und mc

Anstatt Umlauten stehen dort invertierte Fragezeichen.

UNICODE verwende ich nicht -> in /etc/rc.conf auskommentiert

und in /etc/conf.d/consolefont steht:

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

bitte um Hilfe,

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem und habe selber noch keine "vernünftige" Lösung gefunden. Daher habe ich zu einem etwas unschönen Trick gegriffen und folgendes in die Datei ${HOME}/.bashrc von jedem Benutzer eingetragen: 

```
if [ "${TERM}" == "linux" ] ; then

        /usr/bin/unicode_stop

fi
```

Damit werden die Umlaute in der Konsole wieder angezeigt.

----------

## mrsteven

Ist dieser inzwischen mehr als ein Jahr alte aber immer noch nicht offiziell gefixte Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=208178

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten.

mit /usr/bin/unicode_stop funktionierts.

Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, diesen Befehl

gleich zentral in /etc/conf.d/local.start auszuführen ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, diesen Befehl
> 
> gleich zentral in /etc/conf.d/local.start auszuführen ?

 

Keine Ahnung ob sich das wieder geändert hat, aber bei mir war es so, daß sämtliche Konsolen wieder die invertierten Fragezeichen statt der Umlaute angezeigt haben, sobald man sich aus- und wieder neu eingeloggt hat. Darum der Eintrag in die ${HOME}/.bashrc

----------

## oliver2104

hab unicode_stop jetzt in /etc/conf.d/local.start eingetragen

und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit aus- und wieder einloggen.

Aber seitdem kommt seltsamerweise beim booten ganz zuletzt

die Meldung: "Failed to start local"

Trotz dieser Fehlermeldung funktioniert aber alles wie es sollte.

Keine Ahnung wodurch diese Meldung ausgelöst wird.

----------

